# A required .DLL file, MSS32.DLL was not found



## Clueless227 (Feb 12, 2006)

Whenever i try to install or run a cd i get this message A required .DLL file, MSS32.DLL was not found. I also get error messages saying i need to change my computer to 256 colors, however even as i go to my display settings change it and restart no changes happen. PLease help me i really want to play this game, thank you - clueless


----------



## JetSirus (Feb 10, 2006)

As far as the missing DLL you can get it here. If that is all that is wrong that should fix you right up.

As for not being able to change the colors up from 256 I can't be sure with my limited information. What video card do you have? Are its drivers up to date? You might also try updating/reinstalling you sound card drivers as the missing DLL is a Miles Audio DLL.


----------

